# Reducing mechanical friction...



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

The practice or knowledge of this is well known, but I don't think I've seen any data supporting how much of an impact it has.

I can't imagine it's very easy for most to even measure this reliably. You'd need a very consistent environment for the car, perhaps on a dyno. Then to simplify the test perhaps you could use the dyno and map the horsepower/torque curve with the amp draw on the batteries and compare standard lube with the lower weight synthetic?

Would be great to see the results if anybody has access to this.


----------



## jwdsail (Dec 7, 2008)

bblocher said:


> The practice or knowledge of this is well known, but I don't think I've seen any data supporting how much of an impact it has.
> 
> I can't imagine it's very easy for most to even measure this reliably. You'd need a very consistent environment for the car, perhaps on a dyno. Then to simplify the test perhaps you could use the dyno and map the horsepower/torque curve with the amp draw on the batteries and compare standard lube with the lower weight synthetic?
> 
> Would be great to see the results if anybody has access to this.


Understand. 

New here, trying to search as much as possible, finding the right search terms always difficult. 

Yes, it'd be great if anyone that has done any comparisons could post.

thanks for the reply. I hope to be able to contribute some myself some day.

jwd


----------



## Rapidray (Apr 25, 2008)

jwdsail said:


> First post, so hope this isn't a dumb question...
> 
> For the EV converters attaching their motors to transmissions and differentials or transaxles...
> 
> ...


This is what I am going to use
http://www.redlineoil.com/products_gearlubricants.asp?categoryID=7
If it too slick it is hard to shift.


----------



## slurryguy (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have any data, but I have a suggested simple testing procedure that would require no special equipment.

I suggest someone might get a crude approximate comparison by using a simple coast-down test.

1. Find a very flat consistent surface you can drive on where there is NO TRAFFIC, and chalk down a starting line.
2. Drive up to a predetermined speed. For example, let's say 20 mph. (The exact speed isn't critical as long as you consistently use the same starting speed for each data point. Just make sure your vehicle will safely coast to a stop within your flat testing area.)
3. When you reach the the starting line, kill all power, but leave the transmission in gear.
4. Measure the distance required for the vehicle to coast to a stop.

Repeat the process several times (10 times seems reasonable) and average the results.

Drain the transmission, refill with the new lubricant, and repeat the test.

It's important that the conditions are identical between the two tests. Try for dry pavement, similar temperatures, same tire pressures, same vehicle payload.

I recognize that this test is not perfect, but it's an extremely practical real world DIY test that pretty much anyone can perform.

If you want to get fancy, try it in every gear 10 times. Try it in every gear while travelling in reverse 10 times. More data points yeilds greater accuracy.

Just a thought.


Proper credit:
I read somebody's blog where they described doing a similar procedure to measure their friction in their EV. (I think I found the blog by clicking someone's link on this website.) Sadly, I have no idea whose blog it was or what website I read it on. They described it better than I just did, and included some good math calculations. Hopefully they will post and provide the link to their page, whoever they are.


----------



## jwdsail (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks

Sounds like an interesting test once I get things going 


jwd


----------



## martymcfly (Sep 10, 2008)

I know a guy that used atf in the manual trans and rear=end of a Grand American modified. He had no failures that I can remember. That is a pretty high stress application although not many miles. I am going to try it in my Bug when the weather warms up.


----------



## DC Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

slurryguy said:


> Proper credit:
> I read somebody's blog where they described doing a similar procedure to measure their friction in their EV. (I think I found the blog by clicking someone's link on this website.) Sadly, I have no idea whose blog it was or what website I read it on. They described it better than I just did, and included some good math calculations. Hopefully they will post and provide the link to their page, whoever they are.


This one? http://www.instructables.com/id/Measure-the-drag-coefficient-of-your-car/


----------

